# Alec Bradley Maxx Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4 Cigar Review - tasty, nice looking cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Maxx Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4 Cigar Review - tasty, nice looking cigar*

Got in a trade. Great big 64 box press cigar with good construction and great looks. Burned very well and was tasty with chocolate and smoky cedar...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Maxx Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4 Cigar Review - tasty, nice looking cigar


----------

